# Help me out, please



## viki (Jun 2, 2011)

I just join in this forum for a few days. And I love playing golf very much, but I am fresh to golf. Now I am come to know golf and I love Tiger WOODS. However, I am not fimilar with the yules of the game. 
I hope you all can give me some advice.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

You are not alone with your question, alot of people are poor with the rules. We do have a thread "rule of the week" which is very informitive there are players here that are very well versed and one who is certified as a rules judge. My suggestion is to get the book on the rules of golf its well worth the cost or go to a website. 

Welcome to the forum ask any question and someone will have an answer or opinion.:thumbsup:


----------



## MJsusan (Jun 8, 2011)

I think you can get the related infromation to read. or ask an teacher to teach you


----------

